# Dunnowood turning, my latest



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Just recently turned this vase. approx 9" high and 71/2"'s in diameter. couple coats of sanding sealer and satin poly and then buffed. Like this wood but don't know what it is. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't know what it is either Mitch but it sure makes a neat little vase. Nice job, finish looks great as well!

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Good looking vase. Well done.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Don't know either Mitch, but I like it.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Corey
Thanks buddy, don't know if you noticed but this vase was kind of inspired by the little bud vase I turned and posted earlier, only the sizes are different. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bernie
Thank you my friend, comments always appreciated. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Dr Zook
Thanks Doc, your kindness is much appreciated. Answer me this Doc? What are them titles after your names, official greeter etc? I just noticed them. Mitch


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Mitch,

Your work brings beauty to my screen each time I open one of you surprise pictures. You do stay busy turning as is evident by all the nice projects you are so kind to share with us here. 

This is an exceptional piece of wood that you have molded into something useful. Sure wish you knew what it was just for the record.

Thanks for this and the many others you have posted.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Mitch that is incredible grain in this vase. Really nice work I enjoyed your pine vase. I've been making some candle sticks from white pine and staining them. I'm using a 4x4 4"-8" stock. I have to ask what is the finish you used on the vases this one and the pine vase.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Just a give you a title.*



mit-ch said:


> Dr Zook
> Thanks Doc, your kindness is much appreciated. Answer me this Doc? What are them titles after your names, official greeter etc? I just noticed them. Mitch


Well Mitch. I was welcoming everyone who joined the forums it seems and Mark asked if it would be ok if he labeled me the "Official Greeter". So, I are one. Kind of like an honorary degree like they give to those celebraties. Only I'm not a celeb, just a guy who spends to much time at the computer.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bob
Thank you Bob, you have a way about you that makes all seem right when you describe something. Thanks for the kind words. I finished something I just turned today and will be posting a picture soon as I varnish it. It is so small but I am so proud of myself because it is my first one ever. going to make several. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Glenmore
Glad to see that your turning Glenmore. Thanks for the kind words about my work. I love the grain of the wood myself and have a bunch of things turned from this wood but don't know what it is. The finish is 2 coats of sanding sealer and 2 coats poly satin and buffed. As for the pine vase, my wife wants a real big one like this for fruit on the kitchen table, there is one thing you have to learn if you don't know already before you make things out of pine and want them to have a nice appearance. Pine is real soft and by being soft tends to splotch a lot and looks terrible.Some of the grain is soft and other places it is hard so it absorbs stain at varying amounts. Always seal it at least once and your finished turning will will be better looking.Last year at this time I just started turning and I was doing exactly what your doing now. One other thing you have to know if you want to be successful in turning pine. Make sure your blank is well balanced and not wobbling as it turns and turn up the rpm's high as it is safe. If I was turning your candle sticks I would be turning at 2thousand rpm's. Seems high and is but this is single most important thing you can do to successfully turn pine.Your safety is, of course your own responsibility. Thanks again buddy and let's see how the candles turned out. Mitch.


----------

